# Mini 14 Conversion Kit



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

I found this kit that converts a Mini 14 or 10/22 rifle into a bullpup style firearm, Kinda like a Famas or Steyr AUG. It looks really nice and I'm sure a few here have seen it already since it's nothing relativly new. Is this kit legal in MA, I dont see anything that indicates whether it is. The only thing that's customized is the way you hold it and it's appearance.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Preban gun with similar evil features already installed, no problem. Post ban gun, you would have to "evil feature count".
1. High capacity magazine
2.???? what else? Flash hider? Pistol grip? Bayonet lug? <- that one kills me.

I'm not even sure you really have to worry about a bullpup kit unless you are getting multiple evil features with it. The new Walther g22, MA OK...not a unch of evil features.



Channy1984";p="57103 said:


> I found this kit that converts a Mini 14 or 10/22 rifle into a bullpup style firearm, Kinda like a Famas or Steyr AUG. It looks really nice and I'm sure a few here have seen it already since it's nothing relativly new. Is this kit legal in MA, I dont see anything that indicates whether it is. The only thing that's customized is the way you hold it and it's appearance.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

damn those evil :evil: features!

I am not a fan of the steyr aug's, we did some work with the aussie's and that is what the conventional aussies use but the aussie sas found them inefficient for the need that they use them so the Aussie SF switched to m4 w/ sop mod kits. Apparently they had a huge problem with wateborne ops.


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

I know. Steyrs just look cool for the most part and are comfortable to handle. But that's the case with most Bullpup rifles.


----------

